# psyBNC oidentd support

## Alrua

I have successfully setup a psyBNC bouncer on my gentoo box, and I've emerged oidentd and it appears to be running ok. I get ident response when connecting to quakenet through the psybnc bouncer (though i suppose this is just a lucky coincidence, since the gentoo box i behind a NAT router - but that doesn't matter much to me for the time being).

I get an entry in the syslog when the irc server asks for ident:

```

May 10 22:13:33 mail oidentd[30496]: Connection from pelikaista.fi.quakenet.org (62.73.33.48):1703

May 10 22:13:33 mail oidentd[30496]: [pelikaista.fi.quakenet.org] Successful lookup: 36797 , 6667 : alrua (alrua)

```

I have enabled the oidentd of psybnc, which would supposedly change my ~/.oidentd.conf file so each user gets his own ident. However, oidentd does not appear to read this file. I am also unable to get any kind of debug info (putting -d into /etc/conf.d/oidentd under options doesn't help). Thus I am left with only one ident on quakenet, which somewhat limits my chances of being allowed to connect several users through a trust.

I checked the ~/.oidentd.conf and it appear to be changed correctly by psyBNC to contain:

```

global { reply "user" }

```

My /etc/oidentd.conf (which I BTW had to create myself, the ebuild did not create it):

```

default {

default {

allow spoof

allow spoof_all

allow spoof_privport

allow numeric

allow hide

allow random

allow random_numeric

}

}

user "alrua" {

default {

allow spoof

allow spoof_all

}

}

```

my /etc/conf.d/oidentd:

```

# oidentd start-up options

USER="nobody"

GROUP="nobody"

OPTIONS="-em -r alrua_bnc"

```

Any suggestions as to how I get the per-user ident to work would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

-Alrua

----------

## Alrua

silly me - turned out my homedir was chmod 700, and thus wasn't readable by the oidentd daemon (which runs as nobody)...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## pjesi

is it possible to spoof oident so that one user that runs multiple muh bnc's can use the username in muhrc for each client?

----------

## pjesi

nevermind just got it  :Smile: 

----------

